# Happy Christmas



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

A happy day yesterday attending an Arts & Fleas Christmas market. As usual I am snapping everything with my new camera but didn't realise I had knocked it onto the wrong setting and it was recording a short video clip of each shot I took. Quite surprised when I found it on my laptop as it captures a lovely event under the warm sunshine so wanted to share it with you:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152121171038255&l=4386732312684245267

Not so happy today having seen the news in Mansoura 

Wishing you all a peaceful Christmas.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Enjoyed the Arts and Fleas, a great festive atmosphere and well worth the long trip from Hurghada (takes me 2 hours from my house).


----------

